# 90 G60 Swap to AWW 20v 1.8T and O2J



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

1.) Is the O2J linkage the same as the stock G60 linkage. Is there a linkage kit I can buy if it isn't? (020 i believe) What about the clutch\hydrolic, since the G60 comes with a Hydrolic clutch setup? Can I use the G60 slave clyinder do I need to use the O2J?(basically what's the easiest way to set up transmission linkage and clutch?)
2.) Can I use all the stock G60 motor mounts I read I could but i heard of people using MK3 transmission mount?
3.) Am I able to use the AWW gauge cluster with the stock G60 ignition switch?(disabling the imobilizer?)
4.)Anything else I need to know? Yes I read through the 1.8T forum faq. Just trying to figure out what all I need to modify "mechanically"




_Modified by YellowG60Driver at 7:58 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 90 G60 Swap to AWW 20v 1.8T and O2J (YellowG60Driver)*

1) You can not convert the 020 to hydrolic. Your best bet is to use a 02A clutch master/slave with either a 02A or 02J.
2) Yes
3) Depends on how you plan on completeing the swap...management....etc


----------



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

*Re: 90 G60 Swap to AWW 20v 1.8T and O2J (YellowG60Driver)*

What's the transmission code for the corrado? What do I need to do to use an O2J in a 90 Corrado? Like the linkage\shifter and how to set up the clutch do I just modify the hydrolic lines?


----------



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

*Re: 90 G60 Swap to AWW 20v 1.8T and O2J (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_3) Depends on how you plan on completeing the swap...management....etc

I'm going to be using AWW ECU, Wiring Harness, and harness to gauge cluster. Except the ignition switch (if i cant get one). 
So this all just bolts into my car it sounds like. I don't need to modify anything to make the engine and transmission sit in the bay properly?
Sorry if I'm ignorant I'm back to learning\asking stupid questions once again








Thanks again


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Use all your OE mounts without issue, not custom mounting of the motor. Your G60's trans is a 02A which I'd keep and just get an LSD/bolt kit for the diff. Contact a Unitronic rep for immobilizer defeat so you can swap in the AWW wiring easier.


----------



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Could I just get an ignition, and key coded with the ecu? That should be fairly easy correct? Since everything is all from one unit\car


----------



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

If I run the O2A can I swap over the o2J clutch & Flywheel, is it a direct swap? If it's not dual mass am I going to have the tranny rattle of doom?
Only reason I wanted to run the O2J cause I read the gears are stronger and the 1.8T im picking up this weekend comes with an O2J\Short Shift\STG2 Clutch\Lightened Fly wheel. How much power can the O2J LSD support?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (YellowG60Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YellowG60Driver* »_Could I just get an ignition, and key coded with the ecu? That should be fairly easy correct? Since everything is all from one unit\car

To keep the immobilizer you'd need to install/use the matching ECU/ignition(key)/gauge cluster from the vehicle you're swapping the ECU from.

_Quote, originally posted by *YellowG60Driver* »_If I run the O2A can I swap over the o2J clutch & Flywheel, is it a direct swap? If it's not dual mass am I going to have the tranny rattle of doom?
Only reason I wanted to run the O2J cause I read the gears are stronger and the 1.8T im picking up this weekend comes with an O2J\Short Shift\STG2 Clutch\Lightened Fly wheel. How much power can the O2J LSD support? 

If it comes with the 02J trans just use it. You may need to swap your front motor mount, but the rears will work.


----------



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

One more question... What has to be done for the linkage\shifter to run an O2J if anything?


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (YellowG60Driver)*

Internally the 02J is the same as the 02A and many of the parts are from the 02A transmission so there is no advantage of using an 02J other than gearing. The only difference with the 02J transmission is changes in the case so it would mount in the A4 platform which hangs the motor/transmission from mounts instead of supporting it from underneath. The other change was a revised shifter assembly and selector shaft which gave cleaner feeling shifts. 
So, you really want to look at the gearing of the Corrado G60 transmission which bolts right up to the 1.8T and see if this is what works for you. If you like the gearing of the 1.8T then pull the case open and put the whole gear set in the 02A transmission from the Corrado and re-shim it and you are off and going. If you need a stronger transmission then you will need to look at the 02M 6 speed which is much tougher but heavier. The 02M transmission has two output shafts so 1st - 4th use one final drive and 5th and 6th use a taller one for better mileage but this transmission obviously weighs more. 
Because the 02A and 02J transmissions are essentially the same it means the selector shafts are interchangeable with both transmissions. What you need to do is get a selector shaft assembly and outer housing from an 02J transmission from a 2000 or newer 02J transmission (the early 02J transmissions used the same shifters as the 02A) and mount this on your 02A transmission. Next you get a shifter box and cables from an A4 platform or Audi TT and mount this in your car which does take some massaging to get it to fit properly. Wire up some reverse lights and you are done.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (AbsoluteNovice)*

there is a reason alot of 02j users switch to the 02a style clutch stuff.


----------



## YellowG60Driver (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (AbsoluteNovice)*

Ok im going to go with the O2A then. How long will a o2a last if i dont beat it while im clutching only floor it while in motion? I know the LSD's are weak so I am thinking of upgrading it. 
Where can I get 6 speed spur gear transmission if they make one for the VW? Does the http://www.eurospecsport.com 6speed o2a\o2j transmission come with an LSD? Is it worth my time going to the O2M? How much power can the O2M support? I'm willing to put the money down for a transmission but bang for the buck is always nice. This is for sure something I might want to tackle before I put my car togeather. If I get a Peloquin LSD for the O2A as is can I still convert to 6 speed and use the LSD. I'd hate to threw away $700
Thanks again!


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (YellowG60Driver)*

don't mean to steal the thread just a quick ? tho the rear trans bracket mounts to the 02j correct??


----------

